# Donate to Comic Relief!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Text 'YES' to 70010 to donate £10 to Comic Relief... It pays for such essentail things as Quick Malaria testing kits, Mosquito nets, Education for needy children in africa and much much more!

Its a great cause and every little helps!

If you cant afford a tenner, than anything will do... The phone number is 03457 910 910

K xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I donated at Sainsburys,just added an amount on to my shopping bill.It was heartbreaking viewing some of the footage last night,how could you not be moved .


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have donated every time I checked out on ebay over the last fortnight along with My favourite Cancer charities.I felt so sorry for the people you know Billionaires in this Country and others could help those people and build them new villages etc they seem to squander there money Elton John for one.


----------

